# New pics of our Grand Shepherds aka Saintolians!



## Michelle98 (May 29, 2012)

They are 7 weeks old!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Camouflage dogs? They blend real well with the scenery. Cute little balls of fur.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Michelle98 (May 29, 2012)

Thank you! They are such good pups. It will be sad to have them go to their new homes.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Lovely group of pups!!


----------



## Hdunc20 (Mar 13, 2015)

They are all so beautiful


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Beautiful fur balls. Do they spend time with their parents working yet? Would love to see pics of that.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

This is going to be a big request, but also maybe an opportunity for you to wax poetic about your dogs, OP.  Thanks in advance if you take the time to read and answer. I will check back here to make sure you aren't wasting your time on a deaf ear.

Can you talk about how you are selecting your breeding pairs? I looked up your website, and I see the Saint Bernards come from working Pennsylvania Dutch lines? That sounds pretty good considering the small farm environment they might be coming from. Are these dogs coming from Amish country? They're used strictly as LGDs, or do they also hunt and draft? Are they known for staying in tight to the property? I know the typical Saint Bernards that I've come across are not necessarily protective, or willing to throw down when confronted by a predator or intimidating human. Then again it could just be their upbringing. Is that something you have tested for in your litters?

From what I've read, Anatolians in general like to patrol pretty far out, and will chase predators a long way. Combining that with any Saint Bernard wouldn't necessarily mean the offspring have all of the correct traits for a smaller property. Have there been a lot of litters tested and picked through out on small farms? How are they doing out east where roads and cars are everywhere?

Lastly. On your site you mention that you have achieved the desired temperament, which to me is a big win. You also mention that you will be aiming for conformity of appearance now, and I'm wondering if you still think that is necessary. From what I have read, scene, heard, todays LGD breeds are the product of ancient "land race" work performance based breeding that still seems to be intact in Turkey, Central Asia, Spain/France/Italy, etc. Is the American audience just more tuned into conformance? Because to me, if you have a line of LGDs the majority of whom will respect the property line of a small 80 acre farm, or better yet, a 20 acre allowance, you just won me over and I don't care if one looks more like an Anatolian and another looks more like a Berny. I'll be knocking on your door with cash in hand in about a year and a half, probably for two pups.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

They are so beautiful!


----------

